# looking for 100% polyester shirts and sublimation blanks



## big92 (Jan 21, 2015)

where is the cheapest place to get polyester shirts,socks and other blanks and im also looking for shirts up to 6xl not looking to buy bulk just started thank you.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just about a million places. Look to your left under preferred vendors or do a search in this forum. This has been asked a zillion times.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Just about a million places. Look to your left under preferred vendors or do a search in this forum. This has been asked a zillion times.


 WOW, chill baby chill. LOL


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually find this a great question. I've been looking on this site for the answer. You get a lot of suggested suppliers from other questions. Lots don't sell 100% polyester at all. The ones that do sell them for over $5 for one.(closer to $8) Also sorting through the vendors that sell close to $5.00 is a task. I must admit that getting into the sublimation business seems to be trial and error at some cost. But what isn't in the beginning? Can't wait to get past this phase!

BUT I have something to make this question near impossible to answer. Well for me. I hope someone can help. Below is what i need and cannot find.

A 100% polyester tshirt supplier 
Not a bulk supplier. Maybe 2 in each size, in a few colours
Preferably in the US, that sells to a customer OUTSIDE of the US!
With tshirts costing around $5.00 for 1


I'm new to sublimation. Located in the Caribbean, with a freight forwarder in Miami.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheap is not always best! Especially if you are just starting out, you need someone that has a great reputation, great support, and good prices. Hard to get support when you bounce from place to place. Find a good supplier that can help your business. I prefer Conde but use JDS and Johnson's Plastics when needed. All of these have great support. 100% poly shirts are going to be higher. You are makeing a quality product, charge for a quality product.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought 100% Poly from San Mar. Believe they're Jerzees. My Son-in-law said it was the most comfortable tee he ever wore. Cost me less than $3.00 each.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions. I just got linked up with Sanmar. Going to look for that $3 jersey now. 
I agree about quality. I'm getting some Hanes cool dri for about $5 for one. From what I've read they might be of average quality? Not cheap not high quality. We'll see when they get here. But I have to include the cost to ship from Miami in my selling price which can add $2-3 per jersey.

I'm looking for cheap jerseys for the customer that want a one event t-shirt and don't want to spend a lot of money. 

I've also ordered some Vapor stuff which sounds like it's higher quality. Again we'll see when it arrives. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey do you know what style or number that shirt is? I would like to try one!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What I did was searched San Mar's site for 100% Polyester t-shirts. 

*JERZEES® Sport 100% Polyester T-Shirt. 21M Product Description*

So to answer your question, 21M. $2.99 for color right now. I know you can't sublimate color tees. 

White tees are $2.99 too.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone in the t-shirt classified section is selling Sublimation Products.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

selanac said:


> I know you can't sublimate color tees..


Say what?


----------



## Prudat (Oct 4, 2014)

cubedecibel said:


> Say what?


What brand tees are you using?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Prudat said:


> What brand tees are you using?


That's Russell HD-T (165M) 65/35 poly/cotton.


----------



## caribgirl (Jan 30, 2015)

Jasons Place - The Hanes stuff i ordered was Cool Dri 4834v and 4820. Sanmar has lots of 100% poly. I ordered a few brands to test out.

cubedecibel - what paper are you using? I've heard there is a paper you can use but i don't want to buy new ink.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

caribgirl said:


> cubedecibel - what paper are you using? I've heard there is a paper you can use but i don't want to buy new ink.


I use beaver Texprint XP HR with sawgrass Subli M. Printed with Epson sure color.


----------



## Art_Director (Oct 24, 2007)

San Mar Poly are $11 each, Can you paster your link for the $3 !00% Poly Shirts. I can't find any under $10 BUCKS.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Art_Director said:


> San Mar Poly are $11 each, Can you paster your link for the $3 !00% Poly Shirts. I can't find any under $10 BUCKS.


I have used the Jerzee 21m for over a year and usually pay $2.99 from Sanmar. Search for 21m and you will find it. They are the only t-shirts I will wear in the summer in the hot SC weather. Gildan also has a 42000 which is 100% poly but it gives off a nasty cardboard smell when heat pressing. Good luck


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

cubedecibel said:


> That's Russell HD-T (165M) 65/35 poly/cotton.



Have you washed one of the shirts yet to see what happens to it? Because the dye will not bind to the cotton and you will get a washed and faded looking print. Which is fine if that is the look you are going for.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

jersey and gildan have 100% poly, badger has some nice stuff too. Vapor has the best sublimation shirts, but a little spendy. good luck uncletee


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

macman29681 said:


> Have you washed one of the shirts yet to see what happens to it? Because the dye will not bind to the cotton and you will get a washed and faded looking print. Which is fine if that is the look you are going for.


I have washed these shirts a lot of times as I use them daily. There are no loss in color after wash.


----------



## mimooem (Feb 17, 2015)

cubedecibel said:


> I have washed these shirts a lot of times as I use them daily. There are no loss in color after wash.


HI. How comes such good results on darker tees. Is it cause you used darker colour ink then the tee. Am I correct that it wouldn't work if you used a lighter colour on the brighter/darker tees. Thanks


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

mimooem said:


> HI. How comes such good results on darker tees. Is it cause you used darker colour ink then the tee. Am I correct that it wouldn't work if you used a lighter colour on the brighter/darker tees. Thanks


That's correct. You cannot print a bright color on a darker garment. And keep in mind that the print color will blend with the color of the garment. Color matching is pretty much impossible..


----------



## mimooem (Feb 17, 2015)

Great thanks. currently just using Heat transfer vinyl but researching into pigment transfer Jetpro or sublimation either just white polyester Tees or with a printable heat transfer vinyl so can do cotton colours as already have cotton stocked but so much mixed opinions on all ways and want a professional lasting finish. leaning towards printed HTV as can use sublimation for other items aswell but worried if convert it to sublimation and doesn't work well would the pigment transfer be better but already used sub inks in printer. Washability is the main thing. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

I use jiffyshirts.com for poly shirts. They ship really quickly and shipping is cheap or free if you spend over $59.


----------



## Sportsweart20 (Jan 26, 2015)

cubedecibel said:


> I use beaver Texprint XP HR with sawgrass Subli M. Printed with Epson sure color.


 I use viper printer i have 4 viper and 4 memaki for production,fast production for our clints its better for buissness


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

The Hanes cool T is a good quality sport technical T.

Fruit of the Loom also do a 100% poly T. 

You can screen print these T-s, all colours lights and darks. We did print and wash tests for these garments last year for the manufacturers. Use a low bleed ink, and cure at 320 C. Don't over cure and don't flat pack when the shirts are still warm, they retain heat and will contiinue to cure. Over curing will cause the colour to migrate.
For example, your printing white on red poly T-s. They will need a print flash print through a 43T (110), you over cure, they come through the dryer and look fine, a nice bright white, next morning you come in....the print is pink.

debs xx


----------



## MILLERTIME (Apr 22, 2010)

mimooem said:


> HI. How comes such good results on darker tees. Is it cause you used darker colour ink then the tee. Am I correct that it wouldn't work if you used a lighter colour on the brighter/darker tees. Thanks


One Other Thing To Notice is the T's he's using are 65% poly / 35% cotton. I'm hoping to find these myself. In my neck of the woods, everyone likes the idea of the subl. printed shirts, but not the White shirts. If I could offer more colors, it would be great! I haven't had luck with the T's not fading when I use 50/50.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

San Mar sells 100% Polyester Jezee t-shirts. They're under $3.00 each for small to XL. My son-in-law wore one and said it was the softest and most comfortable t-shirt he ever wore.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

cubedecibel said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> Of course 35% of that print will wash out after one washing.
> ...


 Of course 35% of that print will wash out after one washing. which is ok with me if that is what you want.
You can buy a 100% poly shirt from Eric at Duotec .
$3.50 His shirts are fantastic, tell him I said to call.1 785 883 2378 He is a small biz like most of us.


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

macman29681 said:


> I have used the Jerzee 21m for over a year and usually pay $2.99 from Sanmar. Search for 21m and you will find it. They are the only t-shirts I will wear in the summer in the hot SC weather. Gildan also has a 42000 which is 100% poly but it gives off a nasty cardboard smell when heat pressing. Good luck



I hate necroing a thread but Sanmar is a pain to set up with, I got about halfway through and they started wanting all SORTS of crazy crap. They don't seem like they are for the small time fellah pulling down 5-10 shirt orders, 2.99 a shirt is great, but for the hassle, time, and added expenses to GET it at 2.99 a shirt, is it worth it?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes it's worth it. Once you're setup you don't have to mess with it anymore.


----------



## STWPresser (Jan 3, 2017)

skdave said:


> Of course 35% of that print will wash out after one washing. which is ok with me if that is what you want.
> You can buy a 100% poly shirt from Eric at Duotec .
> $3.50 His shirts are fantastic, tell him I said to call.1 785 883 2378 He is a small biz like most of us.


I know this is an old post but I didn't want to start a new thread about it. The guy says he has NO color loss after many washes on his 65/35 blend shirts but we don't have any after photos for proof (which seems the case in a couple other threads where people claim they sublimate on blends also). 

*Can anyone please show some after pictures if you claim you successfully sublimated on blends?*

It seems like the majority of people do not believe it's possible to sublimate on a blend without some color loss.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

STWPresser said:


> I know this is an old post but I didn't want to start a new thread about it. The guy says he has NO color loss after many washes on his 65/35 blend shirts but we don't have any after photos for proof (which seems the case in a couple other threads where people claim they sublimate on blends also).
> 
> *Can anyone please show some after pictures if you claim you successfully sublimated on blends?*
> 
> It seems like the majority of people do not believe it's possible to sublimate on a blend without some color loss.


We use 65/35 blends. It's not so much a color loss as it is a slight color fade. They hold up surprisingly well. Not like you're losing 35% of the ink at all.


----------



## STWPresser (Jan 3, 2017)

splathead said:


> We use 65/35 blends. It's not so much a color loss as it is a slight color fade. They hold up surprisingly well. Not like you're losing 35% of the ink at all.


I'm new to dye sub. I'm having trouble finding a nice thick 100% polyester that doesn't feel like a cheap Wal Mart undershirt. I just ordered some Vapors that are 5.9 ounces so I hope that will be thick enough. The other ones I've bought are basically see through.

Do you mind sharing which shirt you are using? Also, are you able to dye sublimate on light colored tees (like baby blue or a light grey) without too much fade? Or are you using strictly white tees?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

STWPresser said:


> I'm new to dye sub. I'm having trouble finding a nice thick 100% polyester that doesn't feel like a cheap Wal Mart undershirt. I just ordered some Vapors that are 5.9 ounces so I hope that will be thick enough. The other ones I've bought are basically see through.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which shirt you are using? Also, are you able to dye sublimate on light colored tees (like baby blue or a light grey) without too much fade? Or are you using strictly white tees?


The best 100% poly shirts are thin and light due to the desire of customers for moisture wicking. 

You can sublimate on any color shirt, as long as the ink is darker than the garment. So we routinely sublimate black ink on red, royal, and medium-dark gray. 

You also have to brush up on your color mixing skills.  Sublimation ink is transparent. For example printing blue ink on a yellow garment will give you a green print. 

I've not used the 5.9oz Vapor, but the Jerzees 21M, advertised as 5.3oz, is pretty thick. So the vapor should fit your need.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Take a look at the 21m's by Jereezs and the All Sports. We have found that these two brands lay flatter than any other shirts we have used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STWPresser (Jan 3, 2017)

splathead said:


> The best 100% poly shirts are thin and light due to the desire of customers for moisture wicking.
> 
> You can sublimate on any color shirt, as long as the ink is darker than the garment. So we routinely sublimate black ink on red, royal, and medium-dark gray.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Once I try out those Vapors in white, and if I like them, I'll think I'll try to sublimate on grey and light blue.


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

If your looking for cheap polyester shirts visit Alibaba.com,a lot of cheap 100% polyester comes from China.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

allan373 said:


> If your looking for cheap polyester shirts visit Alibaba.com,a lot of cheap 100% polyester comes from China.


Recommending Alibaba is like me recommending Google. Any specific links on Alibaba you can recommend?


----------



## bhales (Dec 13, 2016)

Sport-Tex are a good poly shirt that sanmar sells.

my favorite and most comfortable brand that i wear all year is Ultra Club cool and dry they are a little more expensive. Direct buy tshirts has them and Alpha Broder has them 

for reference i live in Mobile, AL and fish offshore in the GUlf Of Mexico about 100 days a year and these are the most comfortable i have found

i also like A4 but im a big guy and they are tight around the belly on me


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

splathead said:


> Recommending Alibaba is like me recommending Google. Any specific links on Alibaba you can recommend?


Don't have any specific links, but when searching alibaba make sure you tick the trade assurance box and the gold supplier box. This will help you to better find legitimate companies selling quality products.


----------



## raw enforcement (May 17, 2016)

ssmedia7 said:


> Take a look at the 21m's by Jereezs and the All Sports. We have found that these two brands lay flatter than any other shirts we have used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you mean by 'lay flatter'


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

raw enforcement said:


> what do you mean by 'lay flatter'




Some shirt brands have more problems laying flat on the heat press around the armpits of the shirt. Others have poor stitching around the neck and shoulders which will cause creases during pressing. You get more white spaces (places where the ink/dye can't make to the fabric) on these shirts. So, buy a few different brands and find out what works best for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They're hundreds of videos on YouTube about dyesub printing on 100% cotton. Some are basically spraying the t-shirts with the dyesub chemical. I bought the chemical but never had time to try it.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

which color shirts you want?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

selanac said:


> They're hundreds of videos on YouTube about dyesub printing on 100% cotton. Some are basically spraying the t-shirts with the dyesub chemical. I bought the chemical but never had time to try it.


You cannot dye sub on cotton. You are being tricked. You are essentially dye subbing on a thin poly resin that is pressed to the cotton. It is NOT the same.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I understand you can't sublimate properly on cotton. However, I'm sure they said you can't do portable screen printing (Transfers) either. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LqdLTukWA0&t=160s


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

selanac said:


> I understand you can't sublimate properly on cotton. However, I'm sure they said you can't do portable screen printing (Transfers) either.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LqdLTukWA0&t=160s


I haven't tested Reveal yet but the advantage really would be on light colors where there would be no background from the "prep" material ... the polymer that technically gets sublimated. Prep using a sprayed on coating will show for sure on light colors. Some spray on coating might not show on white after washing, but it will after washing on light colors. But the Reveal is a "smart prep" one could say.

We also have Image Clip for laser lights which does the same thing except using laser toner and 2 step "weed free" paper. It is decent.

I think though for white t-shirts it's not needed to be "weed free" since the papers like JPSS and a couple of others lose the background "box" and hand after the first wash. 

So Reveal and IC for laser light would be most useful for light color shirts, but you still have the color blending problem with the inks and the tshirt base color as there is no opaque background. But Reveal and IC will fit some situations.

More to the point of using white garments, it's rare I ever sublimate on white t-shirts since JPSS came out. Pigment and JPSS on white tshirts rock.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

STPG Press said:


> You cannot dye sub on cotton. You are being tricked. You are essentially dye subbing on a thin poly resin that is pressed to the cotton. It is NOT the same.


I don't "prep" to print on tshirts. But the "Reveal" solution is a bit more sophisticated though.

Keep in mind that we are also "tricked" when we sublimate on mugs and tiles, they also have a thin poly resin layer to allow the non-sublimation capable material (ceramic) to to be sublimated. 

But to your point, by and large "prepping" on tshirts doesn't work commercially, too much time involved and now-a-days we have Govt. regulations as to the materials applied to garments. So between the regulations and the processing economics this doesn't make much sense to do. Especially since we have solutions like pigments on JPSS on white t-shirts.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Great points Mike. Also, with darks you can use Blue Grid I think it's called. Add that and a Silhouette Cameo to cut the image out.


----------

